# Can anyone help with any of these Home Checks?



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Can anyone help with any of these home checks?

Home check needed in Reading, Berkshire ,RG4 for 2 x Siamese cats
Now sorted thank you

Home check needed in Avon Dassett, Warwickshire CV47 for a Bengal 
http://www.animallifelineuk.org/for...heck-needed-in-Avon-Dassett-Warwickshire-CV47

Home check needed in Moray for a ragdoll cat
http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?28201-Home-check-needed-in-Moray

Home check help needed Lytham St, Anne's for a ragdoll cat
http://www.animallifelineuk.org/forum/showthread.php?28203-Home-check-help-needed-Lytham-St-Anne-s

If any one can help with any of these please email us at [email protected] or answer their threads listed under the locations needed.

Many thanks for taking the time to read this.

Best wishes Kelly-joy and The Animal Lifeline UK


----------



## Superash (Aug 23, 2011)

Sorry nearest can do is manchester


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

thank you anyway


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Sorted the reading one now, can anyone help with any of the others please?


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I'm in Lytham st annes  I've never done a home check before but i'm more than happy to do it if you explain what i need to do  xx


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

PS . The link to that thread does not work so i havent been able to reply directly.


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Hi Thank you I am sorry its because we have a new site, I am just cross posting a few urgent cases from yesterday and then I will come back and put the new links so you can get on. We do sadly need someone with home checking experience to do this but perhaps you could tag along if we can find someone


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

kelly-joy said:


> Hi Thank you I am sorry its because we have a new site, I am just cross posting a few urgent cases from yesterday and then I will come back and put the new links so you can get on. We do sadly need someone with home checking experience to do this but perhaps you could tag along if we can find someone


Ahh ok , i understand  I'd like to tag along if possible , let me know 

If you get stuck , i'm more than happy to do it . I'm very fussy and love animals  i'm happy for you to speak with my vet if you need a character reference 

Have you tried easterleigh ? Easterleigh Animal Sanctuary

They are very local to me (less than 5 minutes away ) and i know they do home checks as i have adopted off them a few times . Maybe they could do a home check for you


----------



## kelly-joy (Oct 14, 2008)

Thank you, I have edited the links to the the new site now


----------



## Cats cats cats (Feb 4, 2011)

I hope someone is able to home check very soon  Good luck


----------



## Cookieandme (Dec 29, 2011)

These aren't in my area, but I do read the requests and I am wondering what is involved and how much experience do you need the checker to have.


----------

